

Conversocial - CRM Social Media Tool Raises $4.4M - colinhowe
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/28/conversocial-crm-social-media-tool-raises-4-4m-led-by-octopus-investments/

======
colinhowe
And, we're recruiting in London :) Coffeescript engineers, Python engineers
and dev-ops

